

Line2 iPhone VoIP App a Game Changer?  - fthead9
http://www.toktumi.com/voipnews/line2-iphone-voip-app-game-changer/

======
fthead9
Let the conspiracy theories begin. Line2 was the number 1 download for the
entire App Store today before the companies two sites, www.toktumi.com and
www.line2.com went down along with their voice servers from a coordinated DNS
attack. Two different avenues of attack definitely ups the anti in terms of
resources mustered to pull the DNS off. Who's behind it?

